# New England area breeder



## Daisy08 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi, I have been reading through this forum to try to gain as much info as possible. I am looking to find a reputable breeder in Massachusetts, or surrounding New England area. I am a big believer in "doing your homework" and making sure to find the right situation rather than rushing into anything, especially when it comes to something like this, so that's what brought me here. I am not looking to find a pup ready to go now, I am more starting to do research so I can find a good breeder that I am comfortable with that will best fit our needs.

What we are looking for:

I am primarily looking for a family companion dog. I would definitely do obedience training, and possibly even competitive obedience, but I don't have plans to get involved in Schutzhund. I don't know enough about it to rule it out so I suppose it's always a possibility, but it's safe to say that finding a high drive dog best suited for that is not a priority. We plan to start our family soon so I would say temperament would be the most important thing. I know that good, responsible breeding is probably the most important factor in finding a dog with a good temperament so I wanted to get some recommedations from all of you here. I do prefer the German look to the American show dogs. If anyone could offer some recommendations to some good breeders in this area I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Have you checked out Von Hena C Kennel in Webster NH.I have one of there dogs and I know of a few others here that do too.She always has pups and they seem like family ones more than anything.I checked out a lot of Mass and NH breeders and I went on Von Hena C for her agreement and looks of dogs.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Pam Lake in NH at

http://www.vonhena-c.com

and Linda or Cathy in Ipswich, MA at

http://www.milesriverddr.com

These two breeders breed for usually good family dogs that are BEAUTIFUL, no, make that breathtaking! Good luck in your search.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

My Avatar is my Athena if you would like to see more pictures of her I'll show you some.If you contact Von Hena C tell her Athena sent you.


----------



## Jason_Sidener (Sep 22, 2005)

Claudia Romard http://www.vangoghkennels.com/index.shtml


----------



## Daisy08 (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow, thanks for all the quick responses!

It seems that all the recommended breeders have East German Shepherds? In all honesty, my preference from a looks basis is more the West German Shepherd look, red/black or tan/black saddle. But that's just aesthetic. I am wondering if there is a reason that based on my original post these all were the East German lines. I am not all that familiar with them, are there character traits that are specific to them? 

I hope I'm not offending those who prefer them, they are quite striking and I am interested in learning about them. Just being honest about my initial preference is all.

Thanks for the suggestions so far!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I can only speak for Von Hena C but she has different dogs.She does have some black and tans,my friend got one from her in June.I personally like the sables.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Other can give you a better comparison of the west german vs east german personality traits. I personally find the west germans too high strung - my female is west german working. She was very high maintenance as a pup, still a bit difficult at 7 years old. 

My experience with my east german boys and the east german dogs I've known is that they have a certain coolness of character. Easy to work with, very stable. Able to be outside running around crazy then come in the house, get a sip of water and chill right out to watch TV with the kids.

Are you looking for a classic black and tan (or red) saddle back look?


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

I have to admit that, after seeing Otto, which is SunCzarina (Jenn's) pup, I really impressed by Von Hena a lot. Otto is the most beautiful germah shepherd pup in my life))). I dunno why I love him so much and yes check Von Hena out.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Jenn describes my Athena to a T.She is all about playing outside but she walks thru that door and she just as soon sit on the couch and chill.The only time she runs around the house is if I instigate it and have her chase me.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: VALIUMI have to admit that, after seeing Otto, which is SunCzarina (Jenn's) pup, I really impressed by Von Hena a lot. Otto is the most beautiful germah shepherd pup in my life))). I dunno why I love him so much and yes check Von Hena out.


Thanks does that mean you don't like my Athena?


----------



## Jason_Sidener (Sep 22, 2005)

Claudia Romard is a working dog breeder not a DDR/East GSD breeder


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Ahhh Noooooo.. I love sables too, Athena is Beautiful. I don't know why but otto is quite different, and I have to admit that I'm kinda partial to Black/tans. However, he is my favorite pup)


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: VALIUMAhhh Noooooo.. I love sables too, Athena is Beautiful. I don't know why but otto is quite different, and I have to admit that I'm kinda partial to Black/tans. However, he is my favorite pup)


I'm just kidding.I'm a sable lover.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

LoL Allie)) you made me laugh


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

VALIUM - have you seen Otto's Daddy?

http://vonhena-c.com/DogBios/xander.html


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also have a couple of dawgs one sired, one grandsired by Pam's dogs.

This is Dodge who is out of Klockows Wasdy (now passed away) that was owned by Pam. He's 12 yrs old and has been the best gsd ever,,(of course I'm biased) Very easy to live with









This is Masi my 10mth old who's grandsire is Reiko von Hena C. She came from "kleinenhain" who posts on this board. I admit Masi is not for the 'faint of heart' )) she's an energizer bunny.









I like Pam's dogs, she produces dogs that are pretty easy to live with no matter what you do with them) I know alot of people not on this board that have Pam's dogs, and they are all happy with them.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes Jenn, I've seen Xander, Otto is much more handsome than him, no chance for daddy


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: JakodaCD OAThis is Dodge who is out of Klockows Wasdy (now passed away) that was owned by Pam. He's 12 yrs old


I didn't realize he was that old - he looks awesome !



> Originally Posted By: JakodaCD OA I know alot of people not on this board that have Pam's dogs, and they are all happy with them.


and one here who has 4 of her dogs but isn't so happy right now becuase she was told no she can't breed them.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

From what I have seen of Kleinenhain's dogs they are full of energy.Our friends dog is from Max and I can't remember what Dam.That dog comes in from playing fetch and is still bugging you to play.I think she has ADHD??Wanda if you read this I love your dogs but the ones from Max are out of my league...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

thanks Jenn,,that pic was taken a couple years ago,,he still looks pretty much the same,,altho anaplamosis which had caused alot of neuro damage (which I can't get out of his system no matter WHAT the heck I've done( and having a bad disc, plus this rotten winter, has not been kind to him..((

I fear he may not be with me much longer and when the time comes, it will really leave a huge hole in my heart (


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

LOL Allie, they are from Max, the dog who has more titles than any dog here. They're going to need to widen the board for him soon.

Diane, I'm so sorry. He looks so happy and handsome in that picture.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ahhhh Allie,, I think Max puts the 'brains' in these puppies and from what Wanda tells me pretty easy to live with, maybe it's Helga (mom)(eurosport) that throws the 'wild child' gene into these girlz )))

Masi is quite the energizer bunny sounds like Bailey...Masi will, I swear run for a solid hour and more with her Mali friend and STILL come home ready for more! 

Here I thought I wanted a malinois? Heck I got one in GSD clothes LOL>.


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

I have a von Hena-C dog also. He is out of Rieko von Hena-C and Fanny vom Parchimer Land. He is definitely high energy and can make the energizer bunny tired. He will chill out in the house unless he senses an "easy mark" that he can weasel into playing ball or tug.

This is a usual view of him at training















[/img]


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

In my opinion she breeds beautiful dogs.(Von Hena-C)


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

my advice would be do your homework, and do it well. talk to people get references, go visit, talk to the breeders. one thing i would suggest is stay away from mass production breeders. i think you get better results from small hobby breeders, they tend to be more supportive, and concious and willing to really work with buyers in getting the right pup, etc. 

debbie


----------



## nanrao (Nov 27, 2002)

Hi there,

I have to second the recommendation for Claudia Romard. Her website is http://www.vangoghkennels.com 

At the very least, call and talk to her or email her - she is good about getting back to you. If she does not have what you want, she will redirect you to someone who does.

Good luck in your search.

Nandini


----------



## nh_greg (Jul 12, 2002)

Daisy08,

You mention West German lines... and working lines. I recently got a dog who was returned to her breeder (http://www.rokanhaus.com/index.html). Dima is mostly West, and is a FANTASTIC dog. Fantastic nerves, great with kids, settles right down in the house, and is a real love. I'm also working her in Schutzhund. I'm 1000% sure that she'd be fine doing anything. 

I would recommend Kandi to anyone looking for a dog. She works her dogs in Schutzhund, and backs them with great support via email (the way I've always done it), or I'm sure on the phone. Others on the board have gotten dogs from Kandi and I'm sure are very satisfied as well. Kandi is not a byb (back yard breeder) and does something that quite a number of breeders do not do. She'll pick a dog or two for you based on what YOU want... and color is not at the top of the list. My advice on that.... stay away from any breeder whose main question is "What color do you want?" You want temperament and compatibility with your needs... those are the main things. She listens to you then will pick puppies that meet your requirements and that she feels would be a good match. You then pick one. Pretty easy. She just had a fantastic male puppy that showed a ton of promise to be involved with some sort of work.. SAR, Schutzhund, whatever. She had numerous requests for the dog, but felt that the homes did not match the puppy's needs. She just found a home for him doing SAR. Send her an email and see what she says. She's got two litters coming up and both look very good.

Someone else recommend Claudia Romard. I haven't dealt with her directly, but know others who have and I would also recommend her 1000%. There are others in New England, however you need to be careful. 

Feel free to send me a PM for more info if you would like. It's good to hear that you're doing your homework. Another option would be the possibility of a dog that has been returned to the breeder. I got a gem in Dima that way.

Good luck,
Greg


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Daisy08,
To throw it on top of the heap I got Riley from Alpenhof which is right over the border in the niagra falls area. She breeds west german showlines, and riley is a long-haired red & black. (you can see pics in her dogster profile in my sig). I would recommend you talk to Michele, too as another option! she's been amazing support all along the way (phone and email) and she matched us with personality and temperment. She's big into schutzhund (her Gerro is amazing!!) and her dogs have a work drive, but Riley is such a great match for us... very eager to please! we talk constantly about getting another one from her one day. http://www.alpenhofgsd.ca


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: nanraoI have to second the recommendation for Claudia Romard. Her website is http://www.vangoghkennels.com


I agree with Nandini and Jason. Contact Claudia.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Daisy08
> 
> What we are looking for:
> 
> I am primarily looking for a family companion dog. I would definitely do obedience training, and possibly even competitive obedience, but I don't have plans to get involved in Schutzhund. I don't know enough about it to rule it out so I suppose it's always a possibility, but it's safe to say that finding a high drive dog best suited for that is not a priority. We plan to start our family soon so I would say temperament would be the most important thing. I know that good, responsible breeding is probably the most important factor in finding a dog with a good temperament so I wanted to get some recommedations from all of you here. I do prefer the German look to the American show dogs. If anyone could offer some recommendations to some good breeders in this area I would greatly appreciate it!


If you were an experienced handler, and goals were to be competitive in Schutzhund, then Claudia Romard would definitely be a good option. Her breedings are aimed to produce high drive, intense working dogs, and most of the two litters she has on the ground are in her working club and surrounding clubs.

Since you say in another post, you want the "traditional" black and red saddle dog, there are many show line breeders in New England who will have nice family companion type pups available!

I don't have the web site, but Haus Hutfield is in NE and should be someone who can help you find the look and temperament you are seeking. Michelle from Alpenhof who is mentioned also will have the type of dog you describe. She deals primarily with Kirschental lines - so WGR showlines.

Good luck!

Lee


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

http://www.vomhaushutfeld.com/ Sabrina and Roger are very nice people. 

I would also give a thumbs up for Claudia from van Gogh, but in this particular poster's case, young couple planning children, and knowing Claudia's bloodlines are very similiar to my own, I think it could be "too much" dog for their circumstance, IMO, unless they are experienced at raising a puppy and with the traits of this breed.


----------



## nanrao (Nov 27, 2002)

To the OP,

I know it seems like you are getting conflicting advice here, but I would still urge you to contact Claudia. At the very least, you will get a very good idea of what to expect with a well bred German Shepherd puppy. While it is true that her puppies go to working homes, a few of them have also made wonderful family pets. If this particular litter will not work for you, trust me, she would be the first person to tell you that it won't work out and will redirect you. But just the education you will get talking or emailing her is worth your time, IMHO. 

Roger and Sabrina are also top notch and are worth looking into. Thanks to Kandi for posting their website - I did not have it at my fingertips.

In any case, good luck with your search. A well bred dog is totally worth the wait and the effort.

Nandini


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

Absolutely Nandini...Claudia is awesome for an education.


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

I didn't mean to sound conflicting. And yes, working lines can and do make wonderful family pets. Most of my puppies are sold as just that. As a breeder, I am just naturally cautious when I hear "planning a family".


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: rokanhaus As a breeder, I am just naturally cautious when I hear "planning a family".


No kidding!!! A few weeks ago, a couple came to look at Dennis' pups. It was a young couple and the wife was VERY pregnant. I got concerned right away. She told me that they already had 3 older kids and then told me they recently lost their GSD of 12 years. So that kind of put me at ease, well, that is until she told me she was having TRIPLETS!!!!! Is she kidding me???? Why would she want a PUPPY when she is about to have triplets??!!!! When Dennis came over and I told him, his face completely changed.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Sukee Kennels in Maine has some stunning dogs too.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: DocSukee Kennels in Maine has some stunning dogs too.


I wouldn't recommend them. PM for more info.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Chris at Wildhaus has some very helpful information on her site - a link to it is in her signature above.

My suggestion of east german dogs was becuase it's been my experience that they blend easier into family life - if you pick the right pup of course.

There are lots of sites with Puppy Aptitude Tests that should help you form the right questions to ask your breeder so you can make the right pick.

One word of caution though, while you might be interested in SchH, be sure to tell the breeder that you pup that will be happy as a family dog. Sometimes people think they want that level of intensity in a dog, never get around to doing it and it doesn't make for a happy life for either the dog or the owners.


----------



## nanrao (Nov 27, 2002)

Jenn,

I have had the opposite experience of you. My WGR female is so on/off and such a super house dog that it is scary. She has been easy to live with from the very beginning. My DDR male has not been that easy. He is far more high strung than my female and she is the drivier one. I guess what I am saying is that all of what this is generalities and the best thing to do is to talk to a breeder that catches your fancy. From my experience, I would hesitate to make the statement that a DDR dog blends more easily with family life. And as much as my experience has borne out that I will go with a predominantly WGR working line every time, I don't think I can say that they are all easy in the house. I just got lucky. I guess we all draw on what we have experienced first hand when we come to conclusions. 

Kandi,

I think you know where I come from and why I suggested talking to Claudia. I have listened to her talk to people who were on the fence and wished I had had someone talk to me about all of this when I got my first dog. Granted, this may not be the OP's first dog, but it helps a lot in realizing what one's limitations are and where one should look.

To the OP,

Sorry to side track your post, but I still stand by what I said - talk to Claudia, tell her what you said here and go from there. She will not guide you wrong, of that I am very certain. Temperament is of paramount importance to her - she has a young son herself and is extremely intolerant of less than stellar temperament. She has also raised dogs with children and can guide you there as well.

Nandini


----------



## Daisy08 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank you to everyone for all the helpful replies. It seems that Claudia is very respected here and would be a good contact person, even if for nothing more than solid advice and guidance.

As far as the family aspect, we have no kids currently and are not pregnant or anything, but kids will be in the picture in the not too distant future for sure, so I want to plan accordingly. Knowing this, I felt that a dog with a good sound temperament should probably be top priority.

I love the prospect of having an intelligent dog to work with. I love working with animals, I spent years riding/training/competing horses (and spent much time around many different dogs during this time as well), and working with and training a GSD is something I look forward to. However, this will be my first GSD, and I also have to be realistic in the sense that it will be a family pet above anything else. I look forward to an eventual running and hiking partner and to doing obedience work, but I would have to say I am not looking for a performance dog. A lower energy, lower drive dog is probably the best fit for what we would look for now. Maybe in the future, when I have more confidence and experience I would be interested in a higher drive dog to compete with. But for now, a sound minded dog who will be good around people and children and able to take most anywhere would be more ideal. Jenn, I will definitely take your advice and communicate this with the breeder.

I should mention that we do currently have a dog - an 8 year old beagle. He is quite submissive in nature, I am more concerned about a new dog coming in and completely dominating him than vice versa. Any thoughts on this (male vs female etc) would be great as well.

I had honestly not really considered getting an East GSD until so many people seemed to recommend them here. It seems there are a lot of fans! For some reason I had the impression that they were much higher energy dogs, but perhaps I was a little off? 

Also, Lee had mentioned a breeder that used Kirschental lines. I saw that there is a breeder in my area who also used these dogs as their foundation - Traumhof.

http://www.traumhofgsd.com/index.html

Does anyone know anything about this breeder?

Thanks again!


----------



## nanrao (Nov 27, 2002)

Daisy08,

Please check your PM's.

Nandini


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

If I were you, I would contact Claudia directly (since she is not on this board) about her breeding program. She has posted on the Euro lists about what she looks for when breeding – I would get it straight from her, so there are no mis-conceptions. It was not to produce high drive, intense working dogs, but a more balanced dog. She could clarify that. Again, I would talk directly to her.

You have a few good choices in the geographical area. Both Kandi and Claudia work their dogs (do not send them out for training), so they know their dogs. And I think they both are keeping and working progeny themselves from their programs.

I would go straight to the “horse’s mouth” and get the straight scoop!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Are you thinking male or female? There was a thread here not long ago on male vs female. 


> Originally Posted By: Daisy08I had honestly not really considered getting an East GSD until so many people seemed to recommend them here. It seems there are a lot of fans! For some reason I had the impression that they were much higher energy dogs, but perhaps I was a little off?


It really depends on the line. Pam at von Hena-c seems to have a knack for breeding pairs and she also has dogs that seem to have an off switch. She does breed mostly for family dogs and she's been doing it over 20 years.

My pup is out of Xander, who is exactly how he's described in his bio (he's gorgeous too!) My pup is 8 months old and with proper exercise, he's a wonderful dog in the house, recently out of his crate too.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Daisy08
> 
> I should mention that we do currently have a dog - an 8 year old beagle. He is quite submissive in nature, I am more concerned about a new dog coming in and completely dominating him than vice versa. Any thoughts on this (male vs female etc) would be great as well.
> 
> I had honestly not really considered getting an East GSD until so many people seemed to recommend them here. It seems there are a lot of fans! For some reason I had the impression that they were much higher energy dogs, but perhaps I was a little off?


As far as the Beagle and the fact that he is quite submissive, you could probably get away with either a male or female GSD. But I would go with a female since the beagle is male.

That said, be prepared to have to "ride herd" on the GSD for likely several months, to get it to leave your older dog alone and not drive him crazy!

This is DDR(East)/Czech pup when outside a couple of days ago at 10 1/2 months:



















And this is inside. (Obviously







) At exactly 4 months.










As you can see she settles down VERY well in the house. She has been VERY good in the house since she wsa 8 weeks old. (Just showing that they aren't all going Mach 2, 24/7.)


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i would also not recommend Sukee, in fact i would look further south. i am from Maine and i have researched for years around here, nothing at all that i could recommend in this state. there is only one kennel in Kendusgeag Maine called Liberatore i know angies and like her dogs, she is very concious of what she's doing there, but she has pretty drivey dogs (czech lines) more for working homes, although there could always be a pup in a litter that may fit a family's lifestyle, not as driven, etc. in fact any one of these breeders with drivier lines can always have a pup that may fit the bill, so i would definitely check it out.

debbie


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i would also add that not all east german ddr dogs are low keyed, in fact every one that i have had has been totally nuts with drive, very demanding. so, don't get the wrong idea about that. you need to check that out more thouroughly if your leaning twards east german., and certainly know the lines of which they come.

my east german female is a complete crazy woman........she does not stop.......just a word of advice.









debbie


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I think another thing to note: both Kandi and Claudia have kids. So, experience with the lines around their own children and friends of children


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Daisy08...I also have to be realistic in the sense that it will be a family pet above anything else. I look forward to an eventual running and hiking partner and to doing obedience work, but I would have to say I am not looking for a performance dog. A lower energy, lower drive dog is probably the best fit for what we would look for now. Maybe in the future, when I have more confidence and experience I would be interested in a higher drive dog to compete with. But for now, *a sound minded dog who will be good around people and children and able to take most anywhere would be more ideal. *


That's exactly what I look for in a dog too. My current male and previous female are German showlines out of Schutzhund III titled parents, and are/were fabulous dogs. Keefer has a little more prey drive than I'd like and has not been as easy as Dena was, but he's still a really nice dog, and very social. Dena was perfect, so he's had a lot to live up to.

I'd never considered a working line dog before, but we just got a puppy from Kandi 3-1/2 weeks ago, and so far she's doing great. Really smart, she's picking up commands very fast, and also picks up stuff by watching Keef. She's doing really well with my two cats, and is very food motivated, so training is easy. She does get active spurts in the evening where she goes from sweet puppy to the Tasmanian Devil, pouncing on Keefer with some pretty fierce sounding play growls and barks, but if she gets out of control I've been able to calm her down by either picking her up and cradling her in my arms until she settles, briefly putting her in a timeout in her crate (only had to do that once), or breaking out the treats and rewarding her for laying calmly on the floor watching me. Puppy zoomies are a rather famous phenomenom, so it's not unexpected.









Her focus and eye contact are stellar. Too soon to tell what she'll be like when she's mature, but I plan to continue working with her to shape the kind of behavior I expect, and so far she's not really any worse than my two previous were as puppies. That being said, puppies are HARD, they are a lot of work, but it's important to put that time and effort in while they're young.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: debbiebi would also add that not all east german ddr dogs are low keyed,
> debbie


No one said that they were. But the OP said she was under the impression that they were much higher energy dogs. And a couple of us were saying that that isn't always true. Just as with ANY other line, there are extremes either way. The OP should be able to find a good dog from ANY lines as long as she is patient and finds the right breeder.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaAre you thinking male or female? There was a thread here not long ago on male vs female.
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Daisy08I had honestly not really considered getting an East GSD until so many people seemed to recommend them here. It seems there are a lot of fans! For some reason I had the impression that they were much higher energy dogs, but perhaps I was a little off?
> ...


I have to say exactly what Jenn said.My dog has an off and on switch.Pam at Von Hena C has children too so her dogs are brought up around her kids.Athena is 100% DDR,she is high energy when needed and a couch potato when not.Bringing in a puppy may not matter with your other dog.When I brought Athena home Lexi was 1 yrs old,they are best of buddies.It was cool to watch them grow because when Athena came home she fit under Lexi and it's the opposite now,Lexi is under Athena.If you just want a family dog I don't see Pam doing you wrong.If you ask us we probably know the parents and can give you an idea of temperment.From what I have seen and heard Pam's dogs are perfect for a family pet.When I was looking around I found a lot of breeders were into sports which in my opinion is going to breed a hyper dog so they have the drive.One other note,when I brought Athena in for her first vet visit my vet was very impressed by her.Meaning looks,her tracking of me in the room and her health.Every time we go he has to make a point to visit her and comment on how well she looks.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i just want the OP to be aware that alot of east german ddr dogs are higher drive. i should know its the line i have had most of my life. and i got my female from one of the breeders the OP is considering, and she should definitely be aware of the linages. otherwise she could be in for alot of frustrating issues.....if she is not experienced.

i think Kandi or Claudia could help this person more than most. if anything, i would at least contact them for some great advice. the OP will be much better educated after talking to one of these people.

debbie


----------



## nanrao (Nov 27, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: AllieG
> 
> 
> When I was looking around I found a lot of breeders were into sports which in my opinion is going to breed a hyper dog so they have the drive. One other note,when I brought Athena in for her first vet visit my vet was very impressed by her.Meaning looks,her tracking of me in the room and her health.Every time we go he has to make a point to visit her and comment on how well she looks.


I'm sorry, but I had to respond to this. People who breed don't breed for hyper dogs. I don't know where you heard this, but this is so far from true, that it is not even funny anymore. Most people I know at least like to breed a balanced dog - one that can go out an do the work with ease and come home and be the much loved pet. All puppies are work, regardless of lines. But please don't buy into this myth that working breeders breed hyper dogs because they need the drive. Hyper and drive have nothing to do with each other. It really is all in the breeding and how similar to your goals the breeders goals are. 

I have yet to meet a vet that has not liked either of my dogs - the DDR goofball or the serious WGR one. I think when they see a good one, regardless of breeding, they acknowledge that. To me a vet liking a dog doesn't tell me much. Not to take anything away from you AllieG, but I'm sure many of us can make the same claim.

I have no experience with the breeder of your dog, so I have nothing to say one way or another. I don't meant to be argumentative either. But I felt I had to set the record straight wrt breeders into sports breeding a hyper dog. That is just not true.

Nandini

Nandini


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Not only that, but you might have 1 or 2 (3 or 4 if you're really lucky) that will have the intense drive for competition. Not every puppy in the litter is going to be heck on wheels. We breed for balance, sometimes it's one extreme to the other just by genetics. Heck I had a whole working line litter a few years ago, not a competition dog in the whole group. Great pets, but nothing worth me personally holding back to trial with.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

So what's the problem with going to a breeder that has multiple buyers saying this is what she breeds,family dogs?I will say that for the most part my breeder is more of a family pet breeder.I see nothing wrong with that.I will say that Kleinenkein(name??)(Wanda Brown's dogs) which Pam works with make excellent working dogs if you choose.This is the last you'll hear of me on this thread my opinion has been stated.


----------



## twonhshepherds (Feb 1, 2006)

I really think I need to add my 2 cents worth, at the risk of getting bashed OR nasty emails. 

Von Hena-C produces a lot of dogs. My humble opinion, I'd rather go to a breeder who produces less dogs and has more time to spend with the pups.

I think you should spend a lot of time talking to the breeders you are interested in and pay as much attention to the questions they ask you as the answers to your questions.This pup is going to be a part of your family for a long time.

Ah, puppy breathe, it IS intoxicating!!! Dangerous, even


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: twonhshepherdsVon Hena-C produces a lot of dogs. My humble opinion, I'd rather go to a breeder who produces less dogs and has more time to spend with the pups.


If you go look at Pam's site, you'll see the bitches page broken out into who lives with who. From what I can tell, there's usually one litter with the Brocious family and a litter that's with Pam. Do the math, if you have 10 litters a year split between 2 homes and puppies go to their homes at 8 weeks old, how is that not enough time spent with the pups? Even if it's 12 litters a year...

My pup was very well socialized when I got him and he's continued to thrive since he's been here.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

anywho, I think the OP has gotten quite a few suggestions and sites to be able to review and call those they are interested in.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I hope we haven't scared off the OP with all these "suggestions" ))

I'd just like to say,,find some breeders your interested in, in the area your willing to travel to,,and go meet them in person as well as their dogs! 

I wouldn't rule out any particular "line" if you can hook up with a good breeder who KNOWS exactly what your looking for and can match you with a puppy who will fit into your lifestyle . 

Puppies are also a crap shoot,,you may even consider looking for a little bit older puppy vs an 8week old..

In the end,,do your homework and go with your gut))

(And I second Kandi! I forgot all about her being in CT,,she has gorgeous dogs))))

Good luck with your search
Diane


----------



## Jason_Sidener (Sep 22, 2005)

> Quote: If you were an experienced handler, and goals were to be competitive in Schutzhund, then Claudia Romard would definitely be a good option. Her breedings are aimed to produce high drive, intense working dogs, and most of the two litters she has on the ground are in her working club and surrounding clubs.


Are you suggesting only experienced handlers should consider buying a pup from Claudia?


----------



## nanrao (Nov 27, 2002)

AllieG,

My only reason to single out your post was to let you know that working/sport breeders don't breed a hyper dog. Not the ones that I talk to anyway and they have been quite successful at what they do and breeding sound dogs. 

The OP does have a list of people to contact now - its up to her to decide how she wants to go based on who she is most comfortable with after talking to them. Its fantastic that you are happy with your puppy - that is really what it is all about. 

Nandini


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Jason_Sidener
> 
> 
> > Quote: If you were an experienced handler, and goals were to be competitive in Schutzhund, then Claudia Romard would definitely be a good option. Her breedings are aimed to produce high drive, intense working dogs, and most of the two litters she has on the ground are in her working club and surrounding clubs.
> ...



Considering the tone ofwhole thread, Please LOOK at the original posters requirements - and don't take my comments out of context as this thread turned into a very very uncomfortable thread to even read given the almost clique like promoting of certain breeders - NONE of which BTW - were breeding the "TYPE" the OP stated she wanted!!! 

I am NOT making ANY negative comments about any one, least of all Van Gogh! The OP is a novice person, with little knowledge of schutzhund who is looking for a companion, in the TRADITIONAL "type". She stated this twice I believe. Yet most of these posts were pushing various breeders who do not breed for this type of dog. My comment was nothing more than a comment that intended to say that this IS a good breeder, but not one whose published and stated goal to provide black and tan companion puppies! I believe that the owners of Hutfield train at Outkast, and that is how I have heard of them.

Lee


----------



## nanrao (Nov 27, 2002)

Lee,

Sabrina and Roger do not train at Outkast. I don't know where you heard that, but it is not true. They might come in before a big trial, but that is not the same as training on a regular basis.

I do understand what the OP asked for, but I still maintain that Claudia knows more than most (in my geographical area which is the same as the OP) about both working and show lines. She started with show lines and moved to working lines and has contacts and keeps up to date with how things are going on both sides of the fence. More importantly, she knows what good german shepherd temperament is and will be able to guide the OP in her search. Isn't that what you usually recommend - talking to people who know what they speak of? How is this any different? I don't see where I was "pushing a certain breeder in an almost cliquish fashion". If I have done that, my apologies. That was not my intention. Having said that, I do stand by my suggestion to contact Claudia REGARDLESS of what line the OP is looking for. She will be guided in the right direction. 

Nandini


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaChris at Wildhaus has some very helpful information on her site - a link to it is in her signature above.


She sure does!









To the OP- please take a look at Chris Wild's site and read the articles, as many of the things that denote a GOOD breeder do not apply to some of the recommendations on this thread.

Please, please do your homework and do not be afraid of small, hobby breeders who primarily produce Schutzhund dogs. These breeders are also perfectly capable of producing excellent family companions with fantastic temperaments, clear heads and solid nerves.


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina
> Do the math, if you have 10 litters a year split between 2 homes and puppies go to their homes at 8 weeks old, how is that not enough time spent with the pups? Even if it's 12 litters a year...
> 
> My pup was very well socialized when I got him and he's continued to thrive since he's been here.


Having just raised my first litter, I can attest to the fact that there is no possible way a litter of puppies could be socialized and given environmental exposure to MY standards if I had that many per year.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: BritneyPMY standards if I had that many per year.


as my mother would say, good luck with that.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Daisy08

I have read all the post here I am curious where you Live.
in my avatar is my Brady he is a ddr shephard I got from Miles River from Cathy and now she has her own Breeding program with 2 litters on the way. I will pm you maybe we can meet and you can see what a great dog Brady is. 
along with other info. 

I have also meet a few Von hena c dogs and they are awesome too. 

there is some on here I would not listen too only because they are bad mouthing other breeders in the area!!!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

I have met Brady and he truly is a fabulous dog. I have also met Otto, and have to say, he is a great babysitter.
Both dogs behave beautifully with my assortment. We meet maybe 4 times a year for fun walks.
My suggestion. Talk to the breeder, let them know exactly what you want. Be realistic with yourself. 
The best shep that has ever entered my house was by sheer luck. Mr. Frodo is from Am show lines of questionable beginnings, and, at 7 months old, is absolutely the dream family dog. He loves everyone, will bark to let me know something is happening, adores my children, plays well with others, and has been crate free for 3 weeks. It was simply in the stars.
Try not to limit yourself. Frodo was not a dog I would have ever considered owning, but I would have been much less without him.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Dawn, 
could you PM me with her info too? I like Brady, and have some clients who are interested in pups.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

sure thing


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i think the best thing you can do is take some of the advice here and educate yourself more on what type of gsd is going to fit your lifestyle.

read up and learn, talk to some of the more reputable breeders suggested. then you have a base to work with. once you have decided what type of personality/linage that will fit then go to appropriate breeder. once educated you can go to this breeder you will know what questions to ask, what things to check out, etc, etc.

people can suggest breeders and thats great, but its really up to you to do the homework. its such a personal thing anyway. i could tell you to get an east german ddr dog, because i love them, but, it doesn't mean it would be right for you. 

i would look for a small hobby breeder near you. go visit once you have your educational base. sometimes the best dogs can come from your own area. someplace where you can visit alot, get to know the dogs, breeder, etc.

best of luck!
debbie


----------



## Daisy08 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for all the suggestions/help/advice. I can tell that many feel quite passionate about this, which I am going to take as a good thing in that so many people are so satisfied with the dogs they have and the breeders they have worked with. That's great to know! 

Like I said in my first post, this is just a starting point. I am not looking for a dog immediately, I am just starting to research, do my homework, and hopefully end up finding a breeder I am comfortable with who can help guide me to the best dog for our situation. This has been very helpful, I now have some good contacts to get started with. Thanks to all!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Good luck on your puppy search!


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

Yes, good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

What's wrong with Sukee? I think you just need to know what you want before talking with them.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

another thought as well,,I know BJ that has posted to this thread,,fosters gsd's for Fidelco,,what about an older /young dog thru Fidelco?????

They adopt out the dogs/puppies that don't make the cut, (which absolutely does not mean there is anything wrong with them)

I've met quite a few Fidelco adoptees and they are wonderful dogs. 

I'm sure BJ could steer you in the direction of contacting FIdelco if your interested...

Diane


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Some of these breeders that have been mentioned members on here have had a lot of problems with including me. It's just you can't mention there names on this site.


Lets just say you will have no problem with Claudia and Candie so it's up to you to piece it all together


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Larry, it's perfectly okay to send the OP a PM about your negative experiences with a breeder.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Fidelco does adopt out their "rejects". Shame on me for not bringing that up! They do have a rather extensive waiting list, but will fit dogs to the correct families first. (It doesn't matter if you're last in line, if you suit a dog, they'll contact you.) All dogs placed in pet homes are very well trained in basic obiediance, and most are very well socialized. Some simply can't train under harness, some have med issues, and others have some personality quirks.( My first was almost drooped because she loved children so much she would stop working when they approached her)
I will say that you have to get through the fosters first, since we have first dibs. (You won't be getting any of my pups.)
Check them out at http://www.fidelco.org
Thank you JakodaCD OA, for reminding me!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

BJ, well heck I wasn't going to refer to them as "rejects" LOL I know what you mean tho..))))

I met one last year that was absolutely stunning,,the owner is doing agility with him and lives near me...I would have stolen him if I could have gotten away with it ! LOL


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow Diane, Dodge is a stunner. I had a Wasdy boy from Von Hena C--a stunning, chubby little sable boy I was madly in love with. He passed away from some terrible intestinal problem that even Angell Memorial could not figure out (nothing to do with the kennel, all to do with very bad luck.) I have spent 11 years wondering what he'd look like when he grew up. I would have been lucky if he'd been as handsome as Dodge! Wasdy was a sweet hunka love. I also met Reiko, he was more energetic, Wasdy seemed very laid back.

Jennifer


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

thanks Jennifer,,unfortunately Dodge passed away a couple weeks ago, I haven't advertised it, to painful to talk about, he was a one in a million ...

Ahh and Reiko is my 11mth olds grandfather,,she is a spitfire and has definately helped me thru this. 

Wasdy produced some wonderful wonderful dogs I hope I'm lucky enough to have another as wonderful as Dodge )


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i agree that the Reiko line is quite exceptional. my female Neka from that line at 3 1/2 is something else. Smart, quick, and alot of fun! i would love to have another one from that line. i honestly have never seen many gsd's as smart as my girl. don't get me wrong, she's not perfect, but darn close........... she would be a working persons dream, but at the same time a great companion.
her personality makes you laugh, again, never had one that could do some silly off the wall thing and just make ya laugh! lol!

debbie


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Diane, I'm so sorry about Dodge. He was gorgeous.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

thanks jenn, he's left a huge hole in my heart ((


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

They always do


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Diane,
i am so glad Masi is there to help with the heartache! i know its to soon to talk about it thats why i haven't asked!









anyway, kinda hijacket this thread, but its sort of related.....

deb


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: debbiebanyway, kinda hijacket this thread, but its sort of related.....


I think it'll be allright - I just checked the OP hasn't posted since 2/12. Lol, maybe we scared her!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

maybe the OP has found her pup! and maybe its a Reiko relative???


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Could be! Or a Treu grandson like my boy (who is too cool)


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I love to hear talk of my boys sire Rieko, I've run into people even here in Kentucky that say they met or seen Rieko in person. I wish I could have met him. Max is the smartest dog I have ever owned, I feel so lucky to have him.

Diane, I hope Masi is doing everything she can to help you through your loss.


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hi Diane,

I am so sorry to hear of your loss of Dodge. I recently lost my MoShu, the last of my Shar Pei kids. No matter how long they are with us it is never long enough.

My Rieko son is what I call scary smart. Sometimes we have to remind him to use all those smarts for good and not evil LOL.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I have a Reiko daughter, the best brood bitch I have ever owned....Reiko was 2-3,4 on the great dog Held v Ritterberg....hard to get that close Held blood anymore. He was one of the great alltime males, who was V in conformation, produced a Seigren in conformation, and is legendary for his production of working dogs...is there anything else to say?


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

clifton, I love the Held lines in Max and to top that off Max has the Held on his Dams pedigree as well. Theres not been one thing I've ask Max to do that he's hasn't put his heart 100% into. He is just amazing. When Max was a pup I use to tell my SAR group I had to get up pretty early in the morning to outsmart him LOL

I would love to see pictures of your Rieko daughter

Nora, I know what you mean about trouble. Max puts so much of himself into his pups its scary. Drakes middle name is trouble LOL


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

I've been reading this thread with interest. I hope to find a pup sometime in the next year or so. Although I've had several GSDs in the past; there is apparently more to choosing than I originally thought. W. German, DDR, Showline. It's more to think about. My wife and I are in our 50's and still are quite active outdoors. Just not so intense anymore. We would like a more laid back kind of pup, but it's got to be a GSD. It seems western MA is convieniently located to several good breeders. Any thoughts where I should look?


----------

